# Postfix dosen't respond on port 25

## bdonlan

I tried restarting it; that started delivery of queued local and outgoing messages. However, it accepts smtp connection but sends no responses. My /etc/postfix/mail.cf is the default gentoo, with the options one has to change to configure the domains it accepts mail for, with the following additional lines:

smtpd_hard_error_limit = 2

owner_request_special = no

luser_relay = no

recipient_delimiter = +

/var/log/mail.err shows:

Jan 29 18:41:01 bd-home-comp postfix/showq[17656]: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory hold: No such file or directory

Jan 29 18:41:07 bd-home-comp postfix/cleanup[17662]: fatal: service cleanup requires a process limit of 0

Jan 29 18:42:08 bd-home-comp postfix/cleanup[17686]: fatal: service cleanup requires a process limit of 0

Jan 29 18:42:29 bd-home-comp postfix/showq[18055]: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory hold: No such file or directory

Jan 29 18:45:00 bd-home-comp postfix/postfix-script: fatal: usage: postfix start (or stop, reload, abort, flush, or check)

Jan 29 18:45:54 bd-home-comp postfix/smtpd[18925]: fatal: connect #11 to subsystem /var/spool/postfix/private/proxymap: No such file or directory

Jan 29 18:46:55 bd-home-comp postfix[20408]: fatal: usage: postfix [-c config_dir] [-v] command

Jan 29 18:46:59 bd-home-comp postfix/postfix-script: fatal: usage: postfix start (or stop, reload, abort, flush, or check)

Jan 29 18:49:14 bd-home-comp postfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is already running

Jan 29 18:50:07 bd-home-comp postfix/smtpd[23739]: fatal: connect #11 to subsystem /var/spool/postfix/private/proxymap: No such file or directory

What might be going wrong?

----------

## kashani

1. what's the output of postconf -n

2. Did it ever work correctly?

kashani

----------

## bdonlan

 *kashani wrote:*   

> 1. what's the output of postconf -n
> 
> 2. Did it ever work correctly?
> 
> kashani

 

1:

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases, hash:/var/mailman/data/aliases

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

home_mailbox = .maildir/

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

luser_relay = no

mail_owner = postfix

mydestination = bd-home-comp.no-ip.org, localhost, localhost.localdomain, midgard-moo.no-ip.org, midgardmoo.no-ip.org, nethack.no-ip.org, pixelated.no-ip.org, localhost.no-ip.org, bd-dcdev.no-ip.org

mydomain = no-ip.org

myhostname = bd-home-comp.no-ip.org

myorigin = $myhostname

owner_request_special = no

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

recipient_delimiter = +

smtpd_hard_error_limit = 2

2: yes, until today. It was working until 3:15, possibly longer.

----------

## kashani

Hmmm I tried your config on my beta server and didn't have any problems. Looking back through your errors I started wondering how you start and stop postfix?

try the following:

ps -ef | grep post

kill all processes listed by the above command including

/usr/lib/postfix/master

make sure your scripts reset back to zero

/etc/init.d/postfix zap

after doing both of the above start postfix normally using

/etc/init.d/postfix start

kashani

----------

## bdonlan

 *kashani wrote:*   

> Hmmm I tried your config on my beta server and didn't have any problems. Looking back through your errors I started wondering how you start and stop postfix?
> 
> try the following:
> 
> ps -ef | grep post
> ...

 

postmaster was still running, but kill -9'ing it didn't work.

----------

## kashani

 *bdonlan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> postmaster was still running, but kill -9'ing it didn't work.

 

you can give /usr/sbin/postfix stop a try. Possibly the process just needs a minute or two to shut down. A large part of your problem appears to be that Postfix was already running in some way.

Also I'd remerge postfix when you get a chance... there's some strange stuff in your logs. 

kashani

----------

## foo

I had the same problem..

I solved it by using the new post-install script 

$ mv /etc/postfix/._cfg0000_post-install /etc/postfix/post-install 

$ /etc/postfix/post-install create-missing

$ /etc/postfix/post-install upgrade-source

$ /etc/init.d/postfix (re)start

that should do the trick...  :Smile: 

Don't really know why it died in the first place though, I haven't upgraded postfix in the last couple of days afaik.

Good luck

/foo

----------

## bdonlan

 *kashani wrote:*   

>  *bdonlan wrote:*   
> 
> postmaster was still running, but kill -9'ing it didn't work. 
> 
> you can give /usr/sbin/postfix stop a try. Possibly the process just needs a minute or two to shut down. A large part of your problem appears to be that Postfix was already running in some way.
> ...

 

Didn't work.  :Sad: 

----------

## bdonlan

 *foo wrote:*   

> I had the same problem..
> 
> I solved it by using the new post-install script 
> 
> $ mv /etc/postfix/._cfg0000_post-install /etc/postfix/post-install 
> ...

 

Thanks, that worked!

----------

